# tummy tenderness



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all OK, this 2ww is really dragging for me I cant believe that the embryos only went in a week ago tomorrow.

Ive started with a really funny sensation in my tummy a bit like AF is coming but a bit different almost like my tummy is very heavy and very tender :- I think I look into every twinge maybe the 2ww is to drive us a bit mad.

does anyone else have these symptoms as I'm making myself totally miserable   with them so some advise would be lovely.

Lots of love Karen xxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Karan

Well done on getting to the precious 2ww although it can be hell cant it? 

The symptoms you descibe are all fairly typical especially considering what your body has been through recently. I know I am stating the obvious, but do try to relax, focus on positive thoughts and all being well, this time next week you will be celebrating with some wonderful news.

Good luck Hun and keep us posted on your progress.

Love Dawn x


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Karen

Dawn is right, the symptoms are quite normal, try not to read too much into it.  Looking forward to seeing a nice BFP next week.

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Karen,
My embryos also went in a wk ago tommorrow but it feels like a year! I am also having all sorts of tummy sensations and i did have sore boobs but that has eased off a little now. I have found that my tummy aches more after pessaries are put in unless its my mind just going mad.Good luck to you and to all of us 

Luv Sam xxxxx


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Karen - I'm not feeling anything apart from sore boobs and an aching right ovary!! Don't feel pregnant at all.  Am trying to keep positive but finding it really difficult!!  Must try harder!

Good luck to you, will be thinking of you on the 23rd.

Dockers x


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your reassurance isn't this site amazing    if I didn't have all your help and advise it would all go round in my head and end up a right old pickle this 2ww sure feels like 2 months i bet most of the girls would agree I am thinking   today and the tummy has settled down.

Keep me informed of all your progress.

Lots of Love 

Karen xxx

Lots of  thoughts for you Sam.


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

im just over a week and it feels like mike tyson is doing seven rounds in my tummy. look on the bright side it may be the embies geeting settled in and growing like mad!


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi all, 
        Just a update really, my tummy has settled now so am keeping fingers crossed, have been through all sorts of scenarios. What to do if it hasnt worked and what to do if it has?? Know doubt i will be crying either way! 

                              keep up the positive thoughts ladies
                              lots of luv

                                            Sam xxxx


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Sam, 
Glad you are feeling better. I am also halfway thru my 2ww-what a nightmare... 
And what's more I have to go back to work on Monday- I will have had 10 days off. Not bad for the start of a new term ( i teach) but i am dreading it. I can hardly get thru the day without a sleep, even now after all the drugs have stopped (apart from the windy pessaries!)
And if I go out to the shops, I don't want to carry anything much home for fear of damaging my embies (Is this a 1st timer thing?) 
I really think I am going mad.
We must look after ourselves and get dh/dp's to help too. I have made my dh and my dd a raspberry smoothie today for when they get home. (That's all I've done!)
I feel better for ranting now. AGHHH. 
Anyway here are some positive vibes for everyone on the ghastly wait.
   
Love joxxii


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi guys can identify with you all.  Think I'm on the same wait as you Karen, I test on 22nd? Good luck anyway.

Tummy has been sooo bloated and I was really worried that AF was coming....now its calmed down a bit I'm still worried that it means AF is coming! Der!  

Joxxi - I also am scared to lift, bend over, stand up too quickly, take a bath, walk faster than a stroll, sneeze, cough, or laugh too hard!!!!
  Was relieved to hear that you are tired too, as I  seem to have turned into a cabbage with no stamina and no life!  Anyway ggod luck for your return to work.  

I also seem to be getting a cold and I have a strange coating on my tongue... (sorry if TMI) anyone else had this??


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Ermey and everyone,
                              Hope everyone is ok, I am feeling a liitle tired and at times feel pos that af is on her way.
joxxii - I dont do much either, a quick spray of furniture polish and it smells like of done loads while DP has been working hard   
Karen - When do you test? Is it 23rd? Next wk seems so long my embies only been in a wk  feels like months ago
                    Sending you all lots of  and    Samxx


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi ermey,

we are both identical in all this I'm exactly the same as you I was sooooo sure AF was coming this morning I was never out of the bathroom  also I'm very easily annoyed thats a sure sign for me I do seem to go from one extream to the other I think we could say its an emotional rollercoaster we are all riding.......

Good luck for Wednesday I will be thinking of you with lots of     I know we can do this (there I go again)   but I know WE can has anyone heard how maria has got on??

Take care girls.

Lots of Love

Karen xxx

A good shower of       

for us all 

xxx


----------



## Maria C (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Karen  

Here I am.  Went AWOL for a couple of days.  Just couldn't cope anymore.  I am exhausted, sleeping all the time and I was getting a little bit annoyed that I was spotting.  Everytime I came out of the loo, I was like a chuntering mad woman.  I also did a really naughty thing and bought some pg tests - early response but I'm terrified to test in case I bring myself bad luck and a negative.  I swear at every 'single' magpie and nearly crashed the car when I was determined I saw '2' together the other day.  I swear I'm losing it!  I'm completely locked into this world of 'AM I, Aren't I'.  I read every positive result and I'm delighted but don't the negative role of dice that follows to be me - if you know what I mean.

Sorry to have ranted on! See !  told you I was losing it.  I'm testing tomorrow at 1pm - feels like a life time away and I'm not going to test in the morning.  I've worked out my dates and I'm actually 17 days post collection so surely my AF would have come by now!?? 

Well - I'm sure we are all going mad together eh!  At least I only have another day to wait.

lots of love and a big cyber hug to all of us.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Girls,

talk about going from one extream to the other I woke this morning with very sore boobs and convinced myself that this is it I'm sure that I usually get sore boobs when the   is due   but then I'm doubting myself and thinking maybe.... just maybe.... then stop and tell myself that I shouldn't hope because I'm going to be more upset if its not happened I really do think I'm driving myself mad with this do you think we are all like this or is it just me going mad  

Lots Of Love

Karen xxxx

lots of        for tomorrow testers


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Karen and all,
                    Sounds like we are all going mad  I too go from one extreme to another, one min af is coming and the next i feel good!!!!!! I dont test til sat and it seems an age away 
Good luck on thurs karen and good luck to everyone testing this wk, sending      
                  Luv Samxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all OK I think im addicted to this site...... maybe I have too much time on my hands I have been thinking about you Maria all day and wondering how you got on love Sam not long to go now and ermey too lets hope we will all be     this time next week. Funny I don't remember the 2ww being so long last time  or as   not to mention the boobs being so tender.

Well girls keep posting and remember we must all think    .

Lots of Love 

Karen xxx


----------



## Dockers (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Girls - this 2ww is a killer isn't it - my boobs are killing me, I'm bloated like a pig, feeling crampy and I've got bruises all over my **** from the Heparin injections!!!  Testing on the 23rd and feeling very jittery.  Keeping fingers crossed for everyone.

Dockers xx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Girls,
          I dont remember 2ww being this long the first time   i am getting paranoid. Went back to work today and it took my mind off wondering whether i had tummy cramps or not, see, i dont even know anymore whether i have pain or not. Am dying to test but trying to hold out to at least fri 

                              Good luck everyone
                                   
                                Sam xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Girls,

What a morning  I got up at 4.30 to do a HPT it was BFN my embryos was taken out of freezer on 8th and put back in on 9th (they was only at fertalised stage when frozen so was 3 and 4 cell when they went back in on 9th I to go back to Hospital on 27th for test, I rang hospital and they said I tested to early Im so confused with all this and wonder if anyone can offer any advise

Lots of love

Karen xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Karen,

So sorry to hear you've got a BFN this morning   .


Maria, your post the other day made me laugh about the single Magpies.  I've spent a lot of time with my SIL over the last couple of weeks and she just keeps seeing single ones (though I'm sure she's hallucinating as I've not seen them!) and is for ever saying 'hello Mr Magpie, hows the wife and kids today!' to break the bad luck....... she's nearly 13 wks preggers to a bit superstitious at the mo!

All the best,
Love,

Sue xxxxx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi girls,
          Karen so sorry you got a BFN but hopefully it was just too soon to test, I am terrible with all the dates so i cant help you there sorry   Good luck when you do go for your test     
Sadly for me  is to here to stay  . Think i will have a break and try again after xmas

                                                        Luv Sam


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Girls,

what a terrable day I'm having   I'm devastated   about an hour ago I went to the toilet and as I was wiping as you all know we examine the paper sorry if TMI..... but anyway there was a little light brown discharge and a tiny amount of blood, I guess this is it for me now feel to upset to put anything else at the moment but I will be back at a later date to support others going through TX and see how all the girls get on during the 2ww.

Sending you all       

Lots of Love

Karen xxx


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Karen,

Try not to worry (easier said than done I know), but this doesn't mean you are not pregnant.  It could be implantation bleed.  A girl on the ARGC site had recent bleeding and got a BFP today.

We are all different (and indeed each cycle is different), bleeding or not isn't a definite sign.

Try to stay positive sweets.    

I'm testing 2 days after you, so I'm experiencing the agony of the 2ww at this moment too!

Take care,
Love Moni xxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Karen

Try to stay   remember that doesn't always mean it hasn't worked.

   

Thinking of you

Love

Bev


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello girls, 
            Hope 2ww isnt too bad for you all, my is over im afraid just know that BFN is waiting for me tommorrow  
Karen- sorry to hear your news but like the others say stay positive because you never know  
sending you a great big  
  Good luck to others testing soon
                      Luv Sam xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen worthington (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick post to keep you up to date on whats happened, after the toilet paper incident there was no more blood, I had already rang everyone hubby, mum, sister-in-law mother-in-law grandma just about everyone who knew and told them it hadn't worked I was in     still no sign of   I rang hospital today and told them they reassured me that this can happen and its quite normal..... I just presumed the worst.

Well girls I will keep posting and keep you all up to date on what new and thanks for all your support.

Lots of love and       for all those on the 2 week rollercoaster.

Love and     

Karen


----------



## Jacki22 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am in my second week of 2ww, and today I am soooo tempted to buy a test . But you all say don't do it and that is what I keep saying to myself over and over. I have no tummy tenderness, but I do have IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) and I get pain from that everyday. The pain can be easily confused with period pains, so that is driving me mad at the mo.

Sending you positive vibes Karen .    

Good luck  

Jackie22 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

